# Haytalk Chat in Hay & Forage grower mag



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats to Haytalk Chat James Brown , Jessie Bussard , Ryan Goodman mentioned in Hay and Forage Grower Magazine p38 Aug Issue 2012. Chatting Up Ag On The Web


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Page 38 BTW.


----------

